# Cavitation plate



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

Who makes a good cavitation plate that doesn't bolt through the motor and general ideas on cost? I know Shallow Sport makes a good one for around $250.

Thanks.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

BoatRight makes an aluminum, one. Don't know what the cost is.

http://www.boatrightmarine.com/cuerpo_gallery.php?from=accessories&modelid=55


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

if you can,find a turbo-lift it's a stainless steel no holes to drill.i have an extra one that's
taking up room and need to sell it.whats is your addy and ill send you some pic's of it if you want me to.it's not plastic very sturdy.i've got one on my myjek and it functions very well.jay


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Tran, Shoalwater, Shaw-Wing from Fibertex
All great products with no drilliing through lower unit.


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

*Dargel makes a Fiberglass Compression Plate, Aquafoil II*

Comes in either Black or White, and on holes in your exsiting plate, $130. I put one on the Scooter, works great. DJ



SS Minnow said:


> Who makes a good cavitation plate that doesn't bolt through the motor and general ideas on cost? I know Shallow Sport makes a good one for around $250.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

2nd for boatright, give glen a call 281-992-4554


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

$230 a couple of years ago. Don't know they charge now.


Stuart said:


> BoatRight makes an aluminum, one. Don't know what the cost is.
> 
> http://www.boatrightmarine.com/cuerpo_gallery.php?from=accessories&modelid=55


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I've Had Shallow Blasters On Two Diffeent Boats And Would Buy Another One.
They Slide On Very Tight And Have Two Nuts And Bolts In The Back .
No Drilling In Your Motor..........


----------



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

thanks for the feedback, the boatright is around $285. Anyone have oppinions on aluminum vs. fiberglass?

Also, forgot to mention i have a 70hp yamaha 2 stroke.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I've had a Nedski, Boatright, and a Shallow Blaster. Nedski's are great, but require holes to be drilled into the motor. Boatright is what I have right now...that will be the only one I own from now on. Shallow Blaster...will never put another on a boat.

Late,
Cox


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

La Cox, Just Curious What's Wrong With Shalloblaster?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

BALZTOWAL said:


> La Cox, Just Curious What's Wrong With Shalloblaster?


Good question, I'm on my second it as many boats and will buy another if I get another boat.


----------



## twodwtr (Aug 14, 2007)

Fibertex makes one for around $300. It's better to take your boat over there and get them to cut it out to fit your motor. They don't have alot of patterns. The plate works real good, I had one on my mercury.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a shallowblaster and I just love it. I'm the more expensive ones might be better, but for my salary, Shallowblaster is tops and no drilling required. - Coach


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

What does a cavitation plate do? what does it change about the boat that you can notice. I have never used one. Thanks.



SS Minnow said:


> Who makes a good cavitation plate that doesn't bolt through the motor and general ideas on cost? I know Shallow Sport makes a good one for around $250.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## curtis provenzano (Jul 15, 2007)

I Have The Dargel Aquafoil 2 .it Works Great. What They Do Is Raise Your Boat Up On A Plane Faster. And Also Keep Your Boat From Cavitating. You Know Front End From Bouncing Up And Down At High Speeds.it Lets You Trim Up Higher .more Boat Out Of Water Less Brag.go Faster.


----------



## twodwtr (Aug 14, 2007)

It keeps more water around your prop when you have your jackplate up, so your prop doesn't lose it's bite in the water. Plus it seems to keep your boat on plane at lower speeds.


----------



## T-Man (Mar 7, 2006)

Does anyone have any contact information for the Nedski? 

I have also heard something about the whale tails, but I can't find anything on them.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

LA Cox said:


> I've had a Nedski, Boatright, and a Shallow Blaster. Nedski's are great, but require holes to be drilled into the motor. Boatright is what I have right now...that will be the only one I own from now on. Shallow Blaster...will never put another on a boat.
> 
> Late,
> Cox


I will stand by your decision. I didn't like mine either, but it could of just been a bad install. Tended to rub and aluminum is not stronger than fiberglass. Had to take it off to change out lower unit oil, but have seen some modifications done that will help with this problem. 
Got rid of it and put on a Nedski and have had no problems and better performance from my yammy. It's on a Shallowsport also.
Never tried the Boatright but might give them a look if I buy another boat. One thing about the Nedski...it'll be there for the life of your motor.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I made a big post on how happy I was with my shallowblaster a while back. It helps me get up on plane faster and I can keep planing at a lower speed. It eliminated a porpoising problem I had. It also completely eliminated the torque feedback I had in my steering. I do have to take it off to change my lower unit oil, but for my money, I really like it.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Nedski Foil Contact

Ned Winders
611 Pine Circle Dr
Seabrook, Tx

281-330-8984 cell
281-474-5640 home

Joe


----------



## gris (Feb 8, 2006)

*BoatRight Compression Plate !!!!*

I had a shallow blaster on my 15' shallow sport. I replaced it with one of Glen's. I was amazed at the difference. BoatRight's plate made my boat "feel" lighter. It is more responsive, my boat is faster, gets up shallower, planes slower, drifts better, and makes my tilt and trim more sensitive. I truley am amazed at the difference.

http://www.boatrightmarine.com

Mike


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Finally got back on the puter. FlatoutFishin gave the exact account that occurred with my ShallowBlaster. Ate up the paint badly...lots of vibration...had to remove for oil change. 

Late,
Cox


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone happen to have a good number for Boatright Marine the number on the web page is OS I need a cav plate .


----------



## FishTX4life (Jan 6, 2006)

twodwtr said:


> Fibertex makes one for around $300. It's better to take your boat over there and get them to cut it out to fit your motor. They don't have alot of patterns. The plate works real good, I had one on my mercury.


True, FiberTex does custom notch their plates to fit lower units. Also true, they did not have a lot of notches, until now, spent some time at the dealers and now they have over 60 notches including all the e-tecs.


----------



## twodwtr (Aug 14, 2007)

They must have just gotten the patterns for the e-tecs,because I just bought one for my 115 e-tec from them about 3 weeks ago ,and they didn't have the pattern for the 115. I had to do some trimming,but it fits fine now. It's a very good cavitation plate. This is the second one I've bought from them.


----------



## Respeck (Aug 12, 2005)

Have y'all noticed more responsiveness while turning with the boatright or nedski? A friend of mine put a shallowblaster on their mowdy and it made the turning radius a lot better.


----------



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

Well, i finally made a decision and went with the boatright plate. a little bit more in cost, but i felt that from a construction and durability standpoint it was worth it. I finally got a chance to take it out and was really happy with my decision. while I noticed a little decrease in speed, that is not a big concern since i mostly fish shallow water. It performs great, and it does help keep the prop from blowing out in tight turns alot better than my previous plate. If I tuck the motor all the way in, it stays on plane easier at lower speeds and helps jump up quicker in shallow stuff. I also noticed that i could jump up shallower than before because i could give it the gas and it would gather more water faster from the tunnel. As Glenn suggested, i tightened it down good and there was no rattling, vibration, and it didn't move after running all day.


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

My bud just bought a Gulfcoast 20 with a 150 Yammy with a Nedski plate.
The Yammy cavitation plate is cracking probably due to the stress put on it
by the Nedski. Wondering if we get the cracks fixed
at Baumanns and then re install the Nedski will the problem come back?
Anyone else had a problem with their aftermarket foil causing damage to
the motor's cavitation plate?


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Nope, I have a Boatright and a Shallow Blaster and they are on well aged engines.


----------



## rustyhookinthewater (Dec 21, 2007)

Shoalwater makes pretty good one think they go for 175 there # is 361 983 4134


----------



## dcaroselli (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm with the other guys Boatright is the ticket, buy and don't look back.


----------

